# Modified Dankung



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of a new steel 5/16 rod slingshot I made with a straight handle:








Here are a couple of pics of the Dankung I decided to modify because I liked the way the new one came out:















I thought I would experiment a little to make the handles more like the board cut frames I shoot and also like the natural forks I shoot. That way I don't have to adjust as much when I pick up a different fork.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

hey smitty,looks good as always.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

very good modification


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you did a nice job. And it's a good idea to keep your slingshots somewhat similar in the way you grip them -- since, according to Pallan, this is key to consistently good marksmanship. Your work is always interesting, Smitty.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty where do you buy your yellow $black tubes and how long do you cut them on your sling shots?

thank [email protected]


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I cut mine at 33cm for my 29 inch draw length. I have gotten them from Dankung the most and from Reef Scuba a couple of times. Reef is quicker, but Dankung is cheaper.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

smitty wich between all chinese stuff are you using in your's cattys?. I tested extensively 1745 but ended gaving my pref to the 2040 8 strands, 13 cm (my draw is 28) set. I find this exteremely fast (but I use 8,6 mm leads balls), effective and letal too and, for what I understood, is also a very popular combo between chinese hunters. Now I have some blue chinese 0,55 flat bands looped on my baby-cougar, secured as per Fish pictures, with an o ring at the top of the fork /I am not shure is an ideal solution because it stops loop's drift). 
But still, when huntuing, I go back to tubing. 
I am whating some gold thera too, and see if I like those more than tubes.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

smitty wich between all chinese stuff are you using in your's cattys?. I tested extensively 1745 but ended gaving my pref to the 2040 8 strands, 13 cm (my draw is 28) set. I find this exteremely fast (but I use 8,6 mm leads balls), effective and letal too and, for what I understood, is also a very popular combo between chinese hunters. Now I have some blue chinese 0,55 flat bands looped on my baby-cougar, secured as per Fish pictures, with an o ring at the top of the fork /I am not shure is an ideal solution because it stops loop's drift). 
But still, when huntuing, I go back to tubing. 
I am whating some gold thera too, and see if I like those more than tubes.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Consistancy of shooting is very important, I found that out when I hit my thumb with my new catty, both small flip-style shooters.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

The tube I like best is 18-42 because as a four strand it is very comfortable to shoot with and with eight strands it is very powerful to use with hunting ammo. I shoot with it just about all the time. 17-45 I like as a four strand to plink with while taking a hike in the country.
I gave up with flats on quick change rings because they don't behave like I want them to. When I feel like shooting flats, I just pick up one of my slingshots that are designed for them.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

SMITTY HOW DO YOU LIKE MY PIX


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

bayrat said:


> SMITTY HOW DO YOU LIKE MY PIX


That is one awesome pix man !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just to let you know, guys, I bought my tubes here and got them extremely quick.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#latex-tubing/=7kijhs

Reef's price was $8.50 for 10 feet, but they also wanted another $8.50 for shipping and handling.
McMaster's price was $9.40, but they only charged around $3.50 for shipping and handling.
I liked the tubes too. Going to order another 25 feet soon.


----------

